# Smoker names



## zepicurean (Jun 5, 2010)

Do you guys name your smokers? Just curious. If so, what sort of names do you have for them?

Zach


----------



## travcoman45 (Jun 5, 2010)

Drum smoker be Trident 1 (cause it sorta looks like one), the fridge smoker I named Used ta be Cool (cause it did).  Sorta what ever feels right ta ya at the time I guess.












That be used ta be cool before the boy ran over it with his truck, long story.  Still workin  on fixin it.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 5, 2010)

i need to! lol.


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 5, 2010)

My GOSM is called Susie - Q, here's an old pic before she took up permanent residence along my fence.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 5, 2010)

My smoker is named LaLa - short for "Laurel's Lang"

Great thread!


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 5, 2010)

I melded a New Braunfels upright with an unknown brand SFB, which gives me a lot of flexibility for smoking at different temps and 1500 square inches of smoking surface.  We call her "Grillestate."


----------



## meateater (Jun 5, 2010)

My UDS is the "Burnt Coyote"


----------



## wingman (Jun 5, 2010)

The only time I give my smokers, names is if they break on me. All names then mostly contain 4 letters unless I take them to 2 syllables. When my "like new factory Refurbished"  Louisiana Whole Hog cooker arrived in extremely used condition with the left fire pot not working at all... I think I gave it 4 or 5 names all were 2 syllables. When Danson shipped me a huge box of parts to replace everything and in the box were parts for 3 different cookers non of which were mine... I gave it several more names. I gave it a few more names when I had to carry the 400 lbs. cooker through my house and down 2 flights of stairs to send it back! I think I even called it a few more as I was pushing the 400 lbs. beast out to the FedEx truck.


----------



## tom37 (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow wingman,

Sounds like you had quite a run of bad luck there, I hope its all better now. What did the shipping cost for 400 lbs with fed-x ?

BTW. My smokers have no names yet, like Wingman says, at least no names that are permanent or suitable while children are around.


----------



## zepicurean (Jun 6, 2010)

I served on a submarine, and I was thinking, because smokers resemble the big steel tubes that I spent months underwater in, that it would be fitting to find a submarine related name for the new Lang. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Our mascot was a fighting turtle named Frumpy, and that might make a good name. We'll see.


----------



## rwtrower (Jun 6, 2010)

I call it "The General"    Since you are a Navy guy, maybe "Skipper", Admiral, or Captain??


----------



## wingman (Jun 6, 2010)

Tom37, Danson's ate the return shipping costs. I have no idea what that was. The owner of All Things BBQ (the dealer) was pissed at them and he is building me a custom whole hog Pellet cooker of the same size but using 1/4" steel as he does in his Yoder builds. I might have to name this one some thing sweet when it gets here. Or not 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now the "General;" above looks cool. I like BIG FAT pipes! The name suites it.


----------



## walle (Jun 6, 2010)

Mine is simply WALLE cuz the wife and kids have a cruel sense of humor and when I was building her they thought it looked the Pixar's W.A.L.L.E. (Waste Allocation Load Lifter - Earth class).

Or in Wife.... More of my BBQ @#$%  !

Ain't she purdy!


----------



## zepicurean (Jun 6, 2010)

These are great! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## scpatterson (Jun 7, 2010)

Introducing "The Smoke Wagon"


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 7, 2010)

The Smoke Wagon is one clean looking machine. My compliments.


----------



## rwtrower (Jun 7, 2010)

"Skin that Smoke Wagon and we'll see what happens!"  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Wyatt Earp in Tombstone.


----------



## zepicurean (Jun 8, 2010)

Is the Smokewagon a Lang?


----------



## rdjsmoke (Aug 18, 2015)

I call mine Buford. let's see how many people get it.


----------

